# Licensing Requirements In Your Area?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Voting does something.
> 
> That also gives one the right to *****. You don't vote, you don't have the right to *****. Complacency is never the answer.
> 
> Thinking that you can't change something is small minded thinking.


Being how you are such a big guy thinker, what do you suggest I can do to get rid of the CSLB? And how has changing your state laws you don't like, worked for you? 

There a huge difference in thinking you can change something and having the money and time to actually do it. So we are left with our vote. However the contractors licensing board was around before I was born so I've learned to use it to make money.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

There are many examples of people changing laws and regulations, boards, rules...

Whether you chose to make the effort doesn't take away the possibility.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> There are many examples of people changing laws and regulations, boards, rules...
> 
> Whether you chose to make the effort doesn't take away the possibility.


So how would you go about getting rid of the CSLB? How has getting rid of state laws you don't like, worked out for you?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> So how would you go about getting rid of the CSLB? How has getting rid of state laws you don't like, worked out for you?


Any answer I give you concerning your board you will have an answer for. I have already said the main one. Since you don't feel the need to get rid of it, why would my solutions matter?

As for this state...we elected a fiscal conservative as governor. He has held up the state budget for two years trying to make change. So it's working just fine right now.

A few years ago we fought and overturned the handgun ban in the city and now have a conceal carry law.

Do you want more examples?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Any answer I give you concerning your board you will have an answer for. I have already said the main one. Since you don't feel the need to get rid of it, why would my solutions matter?
> 
> As for this state...we elected a fiscal conservative as governor. He has held up the state budget for two years trying to make change. So it's working just fine right now.
> 
> ...


What more can I do besides vote? That's my point? Of course I vote. But like your state there are Laws I don't like that get enacted by the legislators. I can't do more than vote, so I make the best of it and move on. certainly don't sit around and ***** about it. 

There are much bigger companies then mine, that don't like certain laws, and they aren't getting them changed. I don't have the money and resources to do any more than vote. That's my point.

We have gotten things done as well, but it wasn't anything I did, it was something the citizens did as a whole. So I am left with either stomping my feet and crying or making the laws I couldn't do anything about work. I gaurantee there are laws you couldn't get changed and you are making them work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Any answer I give you concerning your board you will have an answer for. I have already said the main one. Since you don't feel the need to get rid of it, why would my solutions matter?
> 
> As for this state...we elected a fiscal conservative as governor. He has held up the state budget for two years trying to make change. So it's working just fine right now.
> 
> ...


I can give you many examples where the people of this state got things done. But what about the ones you couldn't and why not? Those are the ones I'm talking about. We all have them. We all work within them.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> So how would you go about getting rid of the CSLB? How has getting rid of state laws you don't like, worked out for you?





Californiadecks said:


> I can give you many examples where the people of this state got things done. But what about the ones you couldn't and why not? Those are the ones I'm talking about. We all have them. We all work within them.


Mike, I answered your question. You ask "How has getting rid of state laws I don't like worked out for me?" You didn't ask how do I handle the ones that haven't changed yet. But it really doesn't matter. The answer is the same. I continue to support the politicians that will make the changes I want made.

You have a voice, use it. But then again, you called it bitching. So I don't understand your mentality. You don't have to have money to change things. I will use the same quote I used in another thread: "Where there is a will there is a way."

Of course I work with the laws until they are changed, but unlike you I don't think anything is written in stone and unchangeable. I haven't given up. I will continue to fight until I can't.

Yes, when things change it's a group that changes, but it is by accident or spontaneous. It's a coordinated effort.

Crying and stomping your feet isn't something that I have advocated not the only way to communicate truth and wisdom to those who don't have it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I can give you many examples where the people of this state got things done. But what about the ones you couldn't and why not? Those are the ones I'm talking about. We all have them. We all work within them.


My grandfather always said: "Can't never did nothin'"

Can't having no ability. I can't grow wings and fly, but I can sure get laws changed. It just takes time, effort and dedication.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My grandfather always said: "Can't never did nothin'"
> 
> Can't having no ability. I can't grow wings and fly, but I can sure get laws changed. It just takes time, effort and dedication.


You can play your little nursery rhyme word games all you want, but the bottom line is you are not able to change all the laws you don't like, so you adapt and work with them. Just like I do. My point is you have the same hurdles as anyone else with regards to unwanted laws. You certainly haven't been able to change all of them. No different than I.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My grandfather always said: "Can't never did nothin'"
> 
> Can't having no ability. I can't grow wings and fly, but I can sure get laws changed. It just takes time, effort and dedication.





Californiadecks said:


> I can give you many examples where the people of this state got things done. But what about the ones you couldn't and why not? Those are the ones I'm talking about. We all have them. We all work within them.


I didn't say "can't " I said "couldnt". Big difference. In the context of my sentence "couldn't" meaning tried (voted?) and failed.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I didn't say "can't " I said "couldnt". Big difference. In the context of my sentence "couldn't" meaning tried (voted?) and failed.


I am not sure what you point is. You give up if you fail at something after trying once? So you never learned to ride a bike? Come on Mike, you keep trying until it happens. That's how you deal with it. This isn't that complicated.

Like I said, until it changes you comply. Even the Bible tells us that you respect the law of the land, but that doesn't mean you stop effecting change or trying.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> You can play your little nursery rhyme word games all you want, but the bottom line is you are not able to change all the laws you don't like, so you adapt and work with them. Just like I do. My point is you have the same hurdles as anyone else with regards to unwanted laws. You certainly haven't been able to change all of them. No different than I.


You can roll over and give up but I don't have to. The possibility to change ANY law is never ZERO.

You don't want to change it. You like it, as stated many times. And I am way different than you in this situation. I can change laws and won't give up until they are or I can no longer fight it. You call it stomping your feet and crying about it, I say you can stand in opposition, voice that opinion and educate others without stomping or whining.

It took years to get the gun ban reversed. It took years to get conceal carry passed. And it took years to get a governor that did roll over to the Madigans. I am sure glad people didn't have your attitude of try once and then adapt or die.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BTW can and could are the same word, could is just past tense. It still has to do with the ability to do something. So when you say I couldn't, that means I exhausted all possibilities and it is no longer possible.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

We have to have a license to wipe our ass here......


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

In this state, it was the MAHB (Michigan Association of Homebuilders) which is part of NAHB, that pushed for the increase in licensing requirements and broadening the reach over trades that must be licensed.

The subset of builders that pushed hard for this are also the state's largest production builders and those national production builders that have a presence in the state.

The first legislation for basic licensing was put in place in 1972 and remained largely unchanged until the mid-2000s, when the state rolled over and put in place mandatory "schooling" ramped up license fees, and deep-sixed the state managed workmans comp pool.

Whatever conclusion can be drawn or not, from that time forward, the increase in "1099 contractors" has been exponential. 

The biggest users of those 1099 types - the same large production builders. They have deep enough pockets to absorb workmans comp claims, they also have a well-oiled machine that knows how to bury the 1099 contractors 1 or more layers under a "legitimate" business entity.

So the end result as I see it: basic licensing is a revenue stream.
Period.
In it's original form, it was a self-funded, well-managed, minimally controlling bureaucracy that gave the state what it really wants - some monies.

Today: The "Licensing" has been tweaked to favor the largest builders - not the small outfits. At the same time, 1099 contractors have ramped up exponentially, and likewise the number of people doing work without valid liability insurance and workmans comp policies.

The next result is that traditional employee jobs have decreased and the number of truly legal contractors have also decreased.

On the upside, the lawyers loved it. Even though that 1099 contractor gets a policy one day and cancels it the next, if he gets inhured on the job - the state will end up absorbing medical costs through their 
"Good Samaritan - indigent needs policy - which we should.

Meanwhile, said injured "1099 contractor" can hire a sharp lawyer, and go right on up the food chain. Next result, ALL builder's pay increased blanket policies, have increased exposure to liability claims.

Very soon, we have a workforce groomed to look at soft-tissue injuries and lawyers as a normal lifestyle.

This state is a good example of how to bring an industry to its knees through excessive licensing and insurance burdens - all without factually improving the product or reducing the liability to the consumer.

Likewise, these same licensing and insurance standards have only encouraged the use of illegals. After all, illegals don't sue, and have limited recourse in any event.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You can roll over and give up but I don't have to. The possibility to change ANY law is never ZERO.
> 
> You don't want to change it. You like it, as stated many times. And I am way different than you in this situation. I can change laws and won't give up until they are or I can no longer fight it. You call it stomping your feet and crying about it, I say you can stand in opposition, voice that opinion and educate others without stomping or whining.
> 
> It took years to get the gun ban reversed. It took years to get conceal carry passed. And it took years to get a governor that did roll over to the Madigans. I am sure glad people didn't have your attitude of try once and then adapt or die.


Tell me what did you do besides vote mr. Special. 

Never ****ing once stated i liked it. I did say i found a way to use it to make money which im good at no matter the obstacles. You would do nothing about changing the contractor law either. Except vote. you're full of ****. There's no one that ever run for office on changing the contractor laws ever. Little different with a gun law. We had gun laws changed here a well. God you're a piece of work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> BTW can and could are the same word, could is just past tense. It still has to do with the ability to do something. So when you say I couldn't, that means I exhausted all possibilities and it is no longer possible.


Well you still have laws you don't like what are doing besides voting? Nothing! that's my point.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Until you tell me what all your doing besides voting which I do in every election you are not any more special. And it means you have the same attitude I do.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You like gov. Licenses. You actually did say it. Lawyers, electricians, plumbers. Just not GC. But they are all for the same reason. Consumer protection. How much they work is debatable.

I personally helped an elderly couple prosecute someone for takng 200K from them. I worked with the board to do it. They were very professional and got restitution for them. Sure it could've been done by other agencies. But who cares? I dont. There a lot of things that we can survive without. Like lawyer licenses. Hell with inspections we don't need electricians licenses as per your logic.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Rob did you know the sky is actually not blue? :laughing:


----------

